# Please help me identify this tune!



## rxtr55 (May 26, 2013)

My mother used to play this piano piece, but she can't remember its title or composer. She thinks it's a mazurka. I have uploaded 3 short midi files of the motifs as well as I can remember from hearing them as a child... I'm in my 50's now. Does anyone recognize these melodies? Thanks!


----------

